# Cleaning the reel



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

What does everyone do to clean their reel? Just mowed after some rain today. Took the leaf blower to her for an extended time to get the clippings and moisture out. For a thorough cleaning what does everyone do?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

J_Nick told me about mowing while the grass had dew, or was wet, then take the garden hose to the reel and it is nearly perfectly clean!!! Amazing tip! Then I take a blower to it until dry.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> J_Nick told me about mowing while the grass had dew, or was wet, then take the garden hose to the reel and it is nearly perfectly clean!!! Amazing tip! Then I take a blower to it until dry.


That's what I do.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I mowed when wet last night. Took the hose and the blower to it after and it worked great. Sprayed some WD40 on the reel.

When I am doing a bigger clean I will use Simple Green. It works well.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't do anything. Don't get much rust and rust is gone next time I mow.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> I don't do anything. Don't get much rust and rust is gone next time I mow.


I think the purpose of this thread is about all the gunk(grass and dirt) built up on the reel blades.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I found a nice grout brush that works well for removing build up without water. I ended up backlapping again since my first time was ok. The difference in cut is crazy. Waiting to do a good clean after I go pick up some fluid film.


----------

